# Havasupai Horrors 2011 - Toxic Waste Zombies



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

We just moved from our larger house to a smaller place and had only a few months to get things put together. Condensed the haunt, made it tighter, and added some new special laser effect (even though I totally forgot about my vortex laser). It ran across the front of the house, into the garage, then out the side.

Mini-maze is made from pallets and plastic walls.
Laboratory walls are 4x8 panels. Decontamination chamber starts with a 10x10 popup then into the garage for the laser effects.
A big hit was the Candy Table of Doom at the end.

Great support from a fellow member of Garage of Evil that played my doctor. Family, neighbors and friend filled the rest of actors.

We had about 250 tot's, much smaller than last year. But the once quiet neighborhood loved it and demanded I do it again next year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You did a good job fitting the haunt to your new place. Since I work in a lab, I like the mad scientist lab. I bet there were lots of ToTs that had to be convinced to reach for the candy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, that last shot made me jump! I really liked the lab - good choice for the actor, too.

The candy dish set up was a hoot. Everyone was convinced something was going to grab them when they reached in for candy, which just goes to show how well people can scare thermselves.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"people of the blue-green waters" I like it!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Really great job! Definite inspiration for next year!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

very nice set up!!! that candy box idea is indeed great.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, it really means a lot.

I used the same table last year but the hole was wide open, so they could see straight into it. Not scary. This year I obscured the hole by overlapping two pieces of neoprene (from a camping sleep pad) blocking the view and making it hard to get a hand into it. Larger hands had to wiggle and squirm their way in.

The candy container inside was a large plastic pretzel jug, fitted with a dozen zipties pointed inward - giving it a creepy scratching feeling. I reinforced the mounting with two bands of metal plumbers tape just in case.

Plan for next year: get a deeper container so they have to reach farther; add an air blast jet on the palm side; maybe add a moveable clamp with 2 wet sponges.

The motto at our haunt, "You have to earn it. There is no free candy..." 

muahahaha....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very, very cool!!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Great ideas and loved the ending!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Your haunt it a TOT's dream. Excellent. Huge crowd too!


----------

